# Just had my first TV placement



## dannymc

hey guys really exciting news this evening. i just found out i had my first US television placement on CBS sports this weekend. really happy about it 

hopefully its the start of lots more to come. 

Danny


----------



## Rodney Money

Keep rocking it, my friend! Congratulations.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Glad for you man!!!!


----------



## Desire Inspires

Excellent.


----------



## SillyMidOn

dannymc said:


> hey guys really exciting news this evening. i just found out i had my first US television placement on CBS sports this weekend. really happy about it
> 
> hopefully its the start of lots more to come.
> 
> Danny


Congratulations!


----------



## Jaap

Awesome Danny! Congratulations. Great news to hear


----------



## Jaybee

Congrats Danny!


----------



## dannymc

thank you guys, its a great feeling. for any of you other composers out there having doubts about their abilities my advice is to just keep going. its a rollercoaster of emotions but things like this make it all worth it. 

Danny


----------



## robharvey

Nice job! Well done Danny!


----------



## J-M

Fantastic, congrats Danny!


----------



## Danial

That's great news!


----------



## elpedro

Way to go! Woohoo!


----------



## thov72

yay! great news!


----------



## SymphonicSamples

Congrats Danny, always great to read positive news from forum members


----------



## mac

Good man, congrats.


----------



## dannymc

SymphonicSamples said:


> Congrats Danny, always great to read positive news from forum members



thanks Matt appreciate it 

Danny


----------



## jonathanparham

excellent!


----------



## John Busby

congrats!!


----------



## patrick76

Way to go! Your persistence has paid off. I hope you get a few thousand more!


----------



## dannymc

patrick76 said:


> Way to go! Your persistence has paid off. I hope you get a few thousand more!



now that would be nice 

Danny


----------



## Saxer




----------



## dannymc

Jaap said:


> Awesome Danny! Congratulations. Great news to hear



thanks Jaap. patience is key as you said. 

Danny


----------



## Jetzer

Nice!


----------



## StevenMcDonald

Congrats! It's a good feeling.


----------



## tiago

Congrats, Danny!


----------



## dannymc

thanks Tiago 

Danny


----------



## R. Soul

Is that your fist 'placement' or just first 'TV placement'?

I ask cause I was under the assumption that you had quite a few tracks placed - seeing all your post on Gearslutz etc.

Either way, congrats


----------



## JohnG

congratulations!


----------



## dannymc

JohnG said:


> congratulations!



thanks John 

Danny


----------



## soundmind

Congratulations!


----------



## Kyle Preston

Hey congrats Danny, enjoy the feeling!


----------



## GtrString

Well done, credits are important.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

dannymc said:


> thank you guys, its a great feeling. for any of you other composers out there having doubts about their abilities my advice is to just keep going. its a rollercoaster of emotions but things like this make it all worth it.
> 
> Danny



Congrats! You are right, keep plugging away, persistence pays off. I remember the first time I watched a pilot series on CourtTV that I scored, it was a very surreal experience.


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi

Fantastic, well done! It's a very emotional experience.


----------



## wbacer

Excellent news, somebody grab the champagne.
Congrats...


----------



## dannymc

wbacer said:


> Excellent news, somebody grab the champagne.
> Congrats...



ha ha i just wish i could watch the bloody thing. Dont get CBS here in Ireland. i think it was on an extreme sports show called Americas toughest mudder.
Danny


----------



## Replicant

That's awesome, man! Congrats!


----------



## dannymc

hey guys i just found out today from my PRO that my first ever placement was not in fact the one i posted last summer but was actually for an episode of CBS sports spectacular last April during their coverage of the US Masters. tunesat just missed it for some reason.

it probably sounds pretty amateur now as i've got a lot better since then but still very special track to know it was the first and managed to get on CBS.

anyway here it is for anyone interested in having a listen 



Danny


----------

